# Let's be honest



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I know I'm guilty of this, anyone else? Anyone charge more for a job when you get crap on you by accident, get bonked on the head and you're pissed off because you have a knot the size of a silver dollar on your noggin? The toilet is coverd with urine. Or maybe the customer won't leave you alone, or the dog won't stop barking, or the house stinks etc. etc.? LOL.. come on, tell the truth.:whistling2:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Never ever.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

It would be hard to do that while flat rate. Well, if its gonna be too bad, can present the price with the difficult access fee tacked in there. But never had to go that route. Usually deal with it and move on.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*Never, but.....*



ironranger said:


> I know I'm guilty of this, anyone else? Anyone charge more for a job when you get crap on you by accident, get bonked on the head and you're pissed off because you have a knot the size of a silver dollar on your noggin? The toilet is coverd with urine. Or maybe the customer won't leave you alone, or the dog won't stop barking, or the house stinks etc. etc.? LOL.. come on, tell the truth.:whistling2:


I've been so mad at jobs I walked away and charged nothing. I tried to repair a delta kitchen faucet, went to a hardware store three times for parts, and the faucet still leaked. I was so mad I installed a Moen single lever faucet and walked out without charging a penny.

I was walking up stairs, on a job, and one of those aluminum windows that opens out was opened over the center of the stairway. I put a huge gash in the top of my head. The customer told me people hurt themselves on that window all the time and did not seem apologetic for his part of the ignorance. I was so mad I picked up my tools and told them to get someone else to finish the job.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Guilty.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Not with flat rate . However ,,, the NEXT time i charge more just for the hassle that so many customers bring on just because they are inconsiderate of us . I.E ,, leak under kit sink and ALL THEIR CRAP is still there when you get there . - Bad sump pump and you have to crawl over YEARS of crap to get to it . Those types of things makes me charge more .

Cal


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't charge more but as cal said if they are so inconsiderate and leave all thier junk under the sink or have to move all kinds of stuff to get to a clean out I do take my good ole time moving it out of the way. If people would take the time to do this and to put plastic or drop cloths down for us before we get there they would save alot of money.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Nah. It all works out at the end of the month.

I like to see stuff under the sink or other signs of laziness. The lazier the customer, the better chance that its not a DIYer.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

The urine all over the toilet is the one that gets me the most. If they know you're coming to look at their toilet then WHY would they piss all over it?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

ironranger said:


> The urine all over the toilet is the one that gets me the most. If they know you're coming to look at their toilet then WHY would they piss all over it?


Some people are soo dirty they just don't even think about it. They think everyone is like them.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

People sure can be pigs. 
I hate when they know your coming and not shovel out. :furious:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Unfortunately what we find vile and disgusting. They look at as business as usual. It's also unfortunate they are allowed to breed.

We get to leave. The poor kids have to live with the slobs.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I once charged a $100 fee on a gas line for the ladies dog that kept biting me on the heels.:furious: I asked her a couple of times real nice to put the dog away but she refused. Finally I stuffed the dog in the furnace closet:thumbup: The lady was running all around outside looking for her little poopsie.:whistling2: She was upset by the extra charge till I showed her the bite marks on my ankle and told her it was cheaper than a lawsuit. I always tell customers too that if they flush while I am installing a cleanout there is a $50 dollar extra charge per flush. That seems to get their attention


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I walked out of a house for the first time in my plumbing career about 2 weeks ago. Absolute filth, barely a path to walk through. Decomposed rat carcasses lying on the floor. I told them "clean it up and I'll come back, that will be $59.00".


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I went to an apartment that my in-laws own in a very urban area. Picked up a new dishwasher for the tenant. Got over there and started to disconnect the old one and the damn thing was slap full of dishes. So, since it was for my in laws, i took it out anyways and set it by the road with the dishes still in it. I just hope that all the glass didn't break when I rolled it on its side. I think the tenants where too stoned to notice, judging by the smell of the place. It felt very gratifying.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

wow-farout-dude the plumber stold our dishes-wheres dave? daves not home, no im dave- dave who?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Leak-1, your cool as **** man. I have a buddy of mine that says that Dave **** all the time!!!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

thats off a old cheech&chong album, way back in the 70s, you was probably still playing with GI-JOES-LOL.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> thats off a old cheech&chong album, way back in the 70s, you was probably still playing with GI-JOES-LOL.



I had that record, played it on my old Columbia stereo record player!:thumbup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

smellslike$tome said:


> I walked out of a house for the first time in my plumbing career about 2 weeks ago. Absolute filth, barely a path to walk through. Decomposed rat carcasses lying on the floor. I told them "clean it up and I'll come back, that will be $59.00".


I worked in an apt in s e wash dc when I first started plumbing. It was about 5 degrees outside very cold for washington when we walked in the apt they had about 6 space heaters going all four burners and the oven on the stove and the thermostat was turned all the way up to 90 degrees. It must have been 120 in there. well the tenant guided dave the plumber i was working with and showed him the way to the bathroom. I was right behind him. when he opened that door he actually fell back into my arms. The toilet bowl was stopped up and full they had removed the tank lid and filled it up. the bathtub was full to the rim the sink was completely full and they had 4 five gallon buckets all full to the very top. (i guess when they ran out of buckets they decided to call) we turned around and told them to clean it up and we would be back to clear the stoppage. Later that day we went back and the funny thing about all this is that all it took was one push with the plunger to clear the stoppage. some People are so ignorant it is unbelievable


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

My husband worked in Baltimore too. He had a story very close to yours. The tenants said something along the lines of 'look what you got to clean up.' He walked out too. Same situation, they used the bathtub. I cannot believe people choose to live this way. Poverty is one thing, filth is another.

If the tenant thought they were exerting a little control over another person, they were sadly mistaken and learned a valuable lesson. Your crap all over your bathroom and live like an animal, you will clean your own crap up.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

What makes that even worse with storys like that, and like the one smellslikemoney posted is when children are in the home. I had a call simmilar to yours smells, only this was little chiuwawa feices and piss everywhere, roaches everywhere, paths through garbage and dirty clothes. The odor alone was like a landfill. I walked out the door as soon as I walked in it, as this lady began to blame everything on her kids, her kids don't listen she said. 
Children and family services got an anonymus call that afternoon.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


PlumbCrazy said:


> My husband worked in Baltimore too. He had a story very close to yours. The tenants said something along the lines of 'look what you got to clean up.' He walked out too. Same situation, they used the bathtub. I cannot believe people choose to live this way. Poverty is one thing, filth is another.
> 
> If the tenant thought they were exerting a little control over another person, they were sadly mistaken and learned a valuable lesson. Your crap all over your bathroom and live like an animal, you will clean your own crap up.


just because you are poor does not mean you have to be filthy and irresponsible


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What makes that even worse with storys like that, and like the one smellslikemoney posted is when children are in the home. I had a call simmilar to yours smells, only this was little chiuwawa feices and piss everywhere, roaches everywhere, paths through garbage and dirty clothes. The odor alone was like a landfill. I walked out the door as soon as I walked in it, as this lady began to blame everything on her kids, her kids don't listen she said.
> Children and family services got an anonymus call that afternoon.


 what was even more upsetting the kids had rags for clothes and using old sheets and towels for diapers and the old man is running around in a three peice suit and driving a cadillac I did ask the lady why she let the place go like that and she said that she called the apt complex super and he just kept putting her off. I told her the next time it happened to call the health dept or human services. but you know as well as I do that she won't do it. it would require lifting a finger to dial the phone,


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

leak1 said:


> thats off a old cheech&chong album, way back in the 70s, you was probably still playing with GI-JOES-LOL.


Basketball Jones,
Basketball Jones,
Basketball Jones oh baby ooo,ooo,oooo!!


----------



## T-1 (Mar 24, 2009)

I clean the kitchen or bathroom after I finish. I wipe things down, clean the floor, clean the toilet inside and out, and polish chrome fixtures even if they were not part of the service call. When I'm done, the customer is shocked at how clean every thing is. I have techniques for really cleaning chrome fixtures (calsites, carbonates, minerals) so that they look almost new. I've frequently been told I am the cleanest service person they have ever seen. And, I actually don't mind cleaning. That being said, I am one of the most inexpensive, licensed journeyman plumbers I know and, as such, if a job site is disgusting, my quote will reflect market prices (vs my typically low price), but I will not over charge. I do have what I call a "skin" charge. If I see a job where I will clearly be "leaving some skin on this one," I add approximately $100. to the job. For example, I did a repair under a house (far away from the entrance-2 ft high) where the owner did a self pour and the entire ground under the houses was comprised of jagged chunks of over-pour concrete/giant globs of razor-like moon rock. It was a very painful crawl. I could clearly anticipate leaving some skin under that house (and I did). A $100. job can become a $200. job upon inspection based on a "skin" charge. After 20 years in this trade, I can look at a job and know "We're gonna get bloody on this one, Rog." (Lethal Weapon). Do you know what I mean?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

You need some kind of slogan, "The cheapest cleanest plumber", . Do you do windows too?:laughing:
I clean up my own mess but don't clean up theirs, never going to happen.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a call come in a while back. Lady wanted a new toilet seat. Sounds easy enough.... The house was in a nice part of town. I get there and when I walked inside I could tell she hadn't cleaned since the day she moved in. She walked with me to the bathroom and as soon as I walked in I could smell piss. She actually told me she wanted the seat changed because she didn't feel like cleaning it. I turned the box over and showed her the directions on how to install it, and told her to have a nice day.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I had that record, played it on my old Columbia stereo record player!:thumbup:


did you ever make good use out the jumbo rolling paper that came with the record..?:thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats right, just because you are poor is no excuse for filth. I built a government home for these people who were poor. They had rags stuffed in the top of the doors to keep the cold out, no inside water, no bathroom, they used an out house, roof falling in, cardboard up to the windows, looks like this house should have been condemned from the outside. But on the inside, I would be glad to sit and have a meal with these people any day. They did not have much, but they took damn good care of what they had. It was all they had. Tiles missing from the floor, but always moped, counter tops with some of the laminate missing, but never full of day old dish's. They really did appreciate the fact they had a roof over their head, even though it was not much. But then again, I been into homes where you slip and slide on the floor because of grease, had roach's try to walk away with my tools, had to watch out for land mines.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> did you ever make good use out the jumbo rolling paper that came with the record..?:thumbup:


I can't remember?:blink::whistling2:


----------



## Jaret (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard a story of a plumber being called over by this guy. He unclogged the toilet and pulled out a huge wad of condoms. Needless to say the guy was "happily" married but worked away from home a lot. 

Moral of the story, if your going to cheat on your husband while he is out of town, don't flush the evidence down the toilet. There's a good chance it will come back to haunt you. 

J.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Bill said:


> Thats right, just because you are poor is no excuse for filth. I built a government home for these people who were poor. They had rags stuffed in the top of the doors to keep the cold out, no inside water, no bathroom, they used an out house, roof falling in, cardboard up to the windows, looks like this house should have been condemned from the outside. But on the inside, I would be glad to sit and have a meal with these people any day. They did not have much, but they took damn good care of what they had. It was all they had. Tiles missing from the floor, but always moped, counter tops with some of the laminate missing, but never full of day old dish's. They really did appreciate the fact they had a roof over their head, even though it was not much. But then again, I been into homes where you slip and slide on the floor because of grease, had roach's try to walk away with my tools, had to watch out for land mines.


 
I worked in a house in lorton va. one time that was immaculate on the outside. At the time it would have been a 200,000 dollar these days probably close to a million. When I walked in the smell of animal urine was horrendous. As we were walking to the kitchen she kept apologizing for the house being dirty and kept blaming the kids. When we got to the kitchen there was open cans of food with mold growing out of it dishes piled almost to the ceiling, plates of leftover food that you could tell had been there for weeks. i asked her how old her kids were and she said 2 and 4.:blink: I was there to fix a drip in the faucet hell you couldn't even see the faucet but you could hear it. The reason it wouldn't turn off was because she had to much crap in the sink and the lever wouldn.t come down all the way. I had her give me watever the price of a service call was back then and told her to clean her house and walked out. When i got back to the shop the boss told me that she had called to complain about me. I just laughed at him told him the gory details and told him to put the house on our don't go there list.:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Jaret said:


> I heard a story of a plumber being called over by this guy. He unclogged the toilet and pulled out a huge wad of condoms. Needless to say the guy was "happily" married but worked away from home a lot.
> 
> Moral of the story, if your going to cheat on your husband while he is out of town, don't flush the evidence down the toilet. There's a good chance it will come back to haunt you.
> 
> J.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing: blame it on the kids. When I was a kid me and my brother found our dads stash of condoms/balloons in his closet. We took them and blew them up and went outside to play with them with our friends. Needless to say we got into a little trouble over that one.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> did you ever make good use out the jumbo rolling paper that came with the record..?:thumbup:


I didn't have enough stash to fill it so I put some old socks in there to take up the empty space...:laughing:

How many joints are in a lid?

2

2?

Yea, I roll big joints....:laughing:


----------



## pcplumber (Feb 10, 2009)

*That is funny!*



KratzerPlumbing said:


> I once charged a $100 fee on a gas line for the ladies dog that kept biting me on the heels.:furious: I asked her a couple of times real nice to put the dog away but she refused. Finally I stuffed the dog in the furnace closet:thumbup: The lady was running all around outside looking for her little poopsie.:whistling2: She was upset by the extra charge till I showed her the bite marks on my ankle and told her it was cheaper than a lawsuit. I always tell customers too that if they flush while I am installing a cleanout there is a $50 dollar extra charge per flush. That seems to get their attention


I have to laugh at putting the dog in the closet and I am going to remember to do that on the next job.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

al said:


> I worked in a house in lorton va. one time that was immaculate on the outside. At the time it would have been a 200,000 dollar these days probably close to a million. When I walked in the smell of animal urine was horrendous. As we were walking to the kitchen she kept apologizing for the house being dirty and kept blaming the kids. When we got to the kitchen there was open cans of food with mold growing out of it dishes piled almost to the ceiling, plates of leftover food that you could tell had been there for weeks. i asked her how old her kids were and she said 2 and 4.:blink: I was there to fix a drip in the faucet hell you couldn't even see the faucet but you could hear it. The reason it wouldn't turn off was because she had to much crap in the sink and the lever wouldn.t come down all the way. I had her give me watever the price of a service call was back then and told her to clean her house and walked out. When i got back to the shop the boss told me that she had called to complain about me. I just laughed at him told him the gory details and told him to put the house on our don't go there list.:laughing:


I been there, done that. Mine was a gated community with armed guards--the whole bit.

I ran out the door, but did not charge her the service charge. I learnt that when its that bad, don't make it worse with a service charge.

I did tell the guard that the lady has a "slight problem".


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I had a customer like that. The house was a plain old ranch house with a full basement. The woman was so large she could barely get out of a chair. There were stacks of newspapers three feet high, piles of everything everywhere. Smell. Cats. Cats shredding the newspapers, and nothing cleaned. Horrible-smelling cat boxes. 

But she was nice and she paid.

Some people have problems. What the woman needs is full-time care until she gets it together. She was not stupid. Anxiety, disease, I didn't ask. But sometimes, perfectly normal people become afflicted and in this richest country in the world, health care is simply unavailable to many people, particularly that kind of health care over a long period.

I've worked for her more than once and I can't figure out how she can live functionally at all. 

In fact, I had another similar customer, but he was male. Not quite as bad, but no cleaning going on. Same deal: I fix what needs fixed, collect, and leave. These people are never antagonistic or rude and I suspect they have not always been the way they are now.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jaret said:


> I heard a story of a plumber being called over by this guy. He unclogged the toilet and pulled out a huge wad of condoms. Needless to say the guy was "happily" married but worked away from home a lot.
> 
> Moral of the story, if your going to cheat on your husband while he is out of town, don't flush the evidence down the toilet. There's a good chance it will come back to haunt you.
> 
> J.


One of our guys did that for the teenage daughter's bathroom.

Mom: "What's that?"

Tech: "Um, looks like latex gloves."

Mom: "Those are condoms!!! She told me she wasn't having sex!"


Also our pricebook has a task for extra labor for when things go wrong.


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

Walked into potential clients home and the place was piled from floor to ceiling w/ books in ALL ROOMS, smelt of cat chit. Two old dikes only had enough room for 2 chairs in the living room, I dared not look in the bedroom. The toilet was literally falling thru the floor and at a 20 degree angle, floor rotted out, single story conventional floor. The toilet had not been used for years. _It was a one bathroom house! I didn't ask... _The window in the bathroom was stuck shut. The crawl hole was RIGHT there, outside the home under the toilet. I didn't want the job. "Mrs. Jones, your looking at 25 hundred bucks to patch the floor, supply and set a competitive wc and an angle stop ONLY. You can hire in a floor guy after I leave. _They said OK_... 
(Next day w/ materials in truck) I walked into the bathroom w/ a hammer, fully prepared to bust out the window, I slammed it first of course w/ my palms and she popped open, yanked the crap, did all deeds and was done in 5 hours. This was about 6 years ago.

On another job there wasn't enough money for me to do it, as soon as I walked in and saw they used the living room couch for a toilet from time to time. I walked out. Maybe 7 years ago

On another job, the gas was shut off. A flat roofed home, no attic space at all. The floor joists were only 8" if that above dirt level. It needed a complete gas repipe, via crawl and tunneling. I didn't want the job, the people didn't appear to have a dime, I gave a price that would surely make them say no, over 5K, they said yes, I did it, got an inspection and went to the bank. Maybe 10 years ago.

Only in L.A.


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

KratzerPlumbing said:


> I once charged a $100 fee on a gas line for the ladies dog that kept biting me on the heels.:furious: I asked her a couple of times real nice to put the dog away but she refused. Finally I stuffed the dog in the furnace closet:thumbup: The lady was running all around outside looking for her little poopsie.:whistling2: She was upset by the extra charge till I showed her the bite marks on my ankle and told her it was cheaper than a lawsuit. I always tell customers too that if they flush while I am installing a cleanout there is a $50 dollar extra charge per flush. That seems to get their attention


 I carry a can of mace JUST for fluffy and neighbors fluffy. Flushing whilst I have a sewer open, and I ALWAYS tell them prior, will cost you at LEAST $100.00 ok? and I make them agree... 
You only charge 50 bucks to get flushed on? Hell, thats chump change and some folks will flush on you just for chits and giggles! :laughing: "OK, sorry, I forgot, here is 50 bucks extra" Then the next day, unbeknownest to you, your a You Tube Star...


----------



## Artisan (Apr 14, 2009)

pcplumber said:


> I have to laugh at putting the dog in the closet and I am going to remember to do that on the next job.


The neighbors dog? A good trick is the water hose. Grab the hose charge fluffy and BLAST him right in the kisser and they freak out and back off, usually.


----------



## CEO (Apr 2, 2009)

never did that, I have given a customer a full refund after completion of an install because she was a PITA. and it was easier than 20 phone calls a day.


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Course its more!!*

:thumbup: I can usually tell what the inside of of house looks like when I drive by it..If I decide to pass I call and say I cant make it,sorry bye. 

I have done toilet tank repairs/wall hung sinks etc. where there was Soggy Indoor/Outdoor RUG wall to wall in the Bathroom!

As they dont care about me as a professioal -I dont think of them as poor or lazy, so Yes absolutely I quote more..Very few people will say no to the price once your there and are ready to fix it..(Ask a Rotor rooter sub)
Get smart-Be smart-Work smart..

Whose going pay your bills when your body gives out,you pick up a bacterial infection or there is an accident and us self employeds are outta luck for revenue?
:thumbsup:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Got a call on a friday afternoon that the toilet stopped working and her daughters fiance's parents were coming to visit for the first time sat. afternoon. Agreed to install a new toilet sat. morning. I get there and when they opened the door the stench from urine hits me in the face. After I get up I decide I can get through a quick toilet install so we head in. Then she tells me the shut off valve is broken, (no way do I want to roam through this house looking for main) Oh yea no lights work, dark as ***** as I head out to the truck I pass the kitchen where there are 7 litter baskets over flowing with crap. crap on the counters and at least 12 cats. She lives upstairs and has let the cats take over. pack up the truck "we are outter hear" She calls me and tells me she is calling BBB, go head I allready called the health dept. And then the daughters bringing over guests. Would have loved to see that.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*They Also Get To Vote*



ILPlumber said:


> Unfortunately what we find vile and disgusting. They look at as business as usual. It's also unfortunate they are allowed to breed.
> 
> We get to leave. The poor kids have to live with the slobs.



I quote a job higher if I know the area where I have to go is dangerous and mean...

if it is filthy, I have politely told the slobs to clean it up and I will return later that day to do the work.....:yes::yes: of course I never go back....
they have called me 30 minutes later
and I have said that it cant be clean enough yet...keep scrubbing.



as you stated that its unfortuante that they are allowed to breed, 


but dont forget that they are also allowed to *vote themselves benefits*, 


and they are breeding much, much faster 
than the clean decent hard working folks are...

what does that tell you about the future of our country??..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

[breeding much, much faster 
than the clean decent hard working folks are...

what does that tell you about the future of our country??..[/quote]


That we are in deep shiot.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*good observation*



RealLivePlumber said:


> [breeding much, much faster
> than the clean decent hard working folks are...
> 
> what does that tell you about the future of our country??..


 
That we are in deep shiot.[/quote]




very good observation....

 you win a cookie.

it seems the only people that can recgonize this fact are plumbers that 
work in it every day,,,


happy thanks giving

.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

hey sounds good to me, hazardous pay!!!!!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

If they have enough money. I can buy new clothes and plenty of soap...


----------



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

*Phone number*

When in a similiar situation and a sh__head customer threatens me with the BBB.I yell back "Want their phone number?" :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*nasty folks*

Same story here tub full, lav full of puke ,several buckets, and a at least 90 yr old man sitting on the POT naked!!! ****ting and puking ! I told them to call back when he got well and bath room was cleaned up .Two weeks later they called back apologized and the room was clean and fresh smelling I UNSTOPPED THE FACEBOWL, .It takes all kinds>><< another time a woman in tub naked, and drunk, with her mother in living room screaming at her telling me tub was stopped, these were both getto places , this one I ran to the truck ,


----------



## JustDave45 (Oct 30, 2009)

I do have to admit after a really nasty snake job for a customer who was really rude anyway, we walked around the back of the house and saw his truck parked in the back with a "Vote for &$&*#$&" sticker on the back we added a hundred bucks....


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I worked in a Saudi arabians apt one time. He had a stopped up toilet and the filthy sob used the bathroom sink to urinate in. The place stunk so bad. I unstopped the toilet and looked to see if he had toilet paper around so I could test it and didn't see any. I asked him if he had any and he said he didn't use it. 
My uncle was a geologist and worked in saudi arabia for a while and he told me that they use thier right hand to wipe themselves there instead of toilet paper which is why when you see one eating with his hands he always uses his left hand. Don't know if that is true or not but I thought about that when he told me he didn't use toilet paper. 
The thing that struck me odd though is that the guy lived alone and he kept his bedroom locked with a padlock. His computer was in the bedroom. When I left I went to the federal building and talked to an fbi agent and told him about it. I don't know if they did anything about it or not but i thought that it was kind of suspicious that he would lock his bedroom door when he lived alone.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bollinger plumber said:


> I worked in a Saudi arabians apt one time. He had a stopped up toilet and the filthy sob used the bathroom sink to urinate in. The place stunk so bad. I unstopped the toilet and looked to see if he had toilet paper around so I could test it and didn't see any. I asked him if he had any and he said he didn't use it.
> My uncle was a geologist and worked in saudi arabia for a while and he told me that they use thier right hand to wipe themselves there instead of toilet paper which is why when you see one eating with his hands he always uses his left hand. Don't know if that is true or not but I thought about that when he told me he didn't use toilet paper.
> The thing that struck me odd though is that the guy lived alone and he kept his bedroom locked with a padlock. His computer was in the bedroom. When I left I went to the federal building and talked to an fbi agent and told him about it. I don't know if they did anything about it or not but i thought that it was kind of suspicious that he would lock his bedroom door when he lived alone.


Actually, they use their left hand to wipe, and they use their right hand to eat, shake hands, ect. I did work at a new arabic cultural center, we installed squat toilets and butt sprayers for them, and a hose bibb to fill with water to splash on their butt and wipe it with their left hand. What i dont get is how u get all wet like that and dont use toilet paper to dry off, its just disgusting to me.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Kyle181 said:


> Actually, they use their left hand to wipe, and they use their right hand to eat, shake hands, ect. I did work at a new arabic cultural center, we installed squat toilets and butt sprayers for them, and a hose bibb to fill with water to splash on their butt and wipe it with their left hand. What i dont get is how u get all wet like that and dont use toilet paper to dry off, its just disgusting to me.


 I don't know about useing left hands and filling potts with water, but using a sparyer or a toilet seat bidet is awesome. yes I still like to dry off with a little T.P but I would rather have a wet butt then ever have to use toilet paper or baby wipes to try and get clean again.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

The worst places I have been in the people had mental issues. I wanted to run but I thought heck they need help. I've been down in manholes and lift stations so I thought this is easy. If they had all there faculties I would have said seeya.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a bro -in law that had a trailer so nasty I wouldnt even help him move ,it was BADDDD


----------

